# Inflatable PFD's



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wondering what type of inflatable PFD's some of our forum members may be using. I have seen some for sale on Ebay and one that is available in Perth has caught my eye - Ultra PFD type 1 going for $74 + postage atm. Anyone own one of these and are they good value if so??


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats really good value for one of those . I use a similar one and most guys i know also use them too . Will have to let the old man know hes looking for a couple .


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

No worries Neil. Postage was $12, but I might see if I can pick up in Perth on Monday week and save more $$$ ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Whitworths have inflatables on sale at the moment for $69.


----------



## Braith (Nov 22, 2009)

What about the Burke inflatable PFD1s. They look like quality. My problem is that I've been yak fishing for a few years without a PFD and don't want one that is uncomfortable or restrictive.
Thanks
Braith


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I use an ultra an although I have never had to use the auto inflate i did blow it up by mouth an test it out, everything seemed ok.

I still prefer to wear a pfd 2 with permenant floatation but.

Cheers Dave


----------



## AdrianP (Oct 25, 2009)

I use a Stormy PFD1. It's got a cloth piece around the top so still comfortable to wear with a tee shirt. More expensive (double the entry models) but has solid backup for parts and is made in Tasmania (unless the current model has gone offshore). All inflatables need to be serviced every couple of years to remain rated as PFD1.

Adrian


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> I use an ultra an although I have never had to use the auto inflate i did blow it up by mouth an test it out, everything seemed ok.
> 
> I still prefer to wear a pfd 2 with permenant floatation but.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Thanks Dave. I also have a type 2 pfd, but here in WA a type 1 is required under the boating laws if you are going out in to open waters - not sure what the deal is in NSW. 
The other reason I am checking out the inflatables is that I reckon the inflatable pfd's are less of an "encumbrance" when worn than the type 2's are, after observing people like Madfishman and Scott Lovig in these at Dirk Hartog Island this year ;-)


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

G'day Cuda,

If a PFD is required in open water I'd be checking the servicing dates on the canister. Sevicing is required every 12 months and I'm lead to believe that it is around $30 a pop. The pricing is only hearsay because I haven't had to service mine yet. Might be worth confirming before you buy.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Flyrot said:


> G'day Cuda,
> 
> If a PFD is required in open water I'd be checking the servicing dates on the canister. Sevicing is required every 12 months and I'm lead to believe that it is around $30 a pop. The pricing is only hearsay because I haven't had to service mine yet. Might be worth confirming before you buy.


Requirements are a bit hazy on this. As far as im aware, NSW seems to be on top of it http://www.rfansw.com.au/Documents/Bull ... n%2046.pdf by clarifying that it does have to be maintained. Not necessarily by an agent. 
Burke has written a self service guide for those inclined. http://www.afloat.com.au/afloat-magazin ... table_PFDs He is a prominent manufacturer of these things and he makes it fairly clear that servicing (well checking really) can be done by the user with no equipment other than a set of scales. Good stuff.

My take on these things is, generally they are a good thing in most situations. The main issue i see with them is that they actually have too much bouyancy at the front. Near impossible to swim in and they do make re-entry a bit harder. (All the air is in front of your chest) Simple rule for me is dont use it unless you have to. they have been poo-pooed a bit because you need to be consious to inflate them. A valid point i reckon, so maybe not such a good idea for surfing, fast moving rivers or those with health issues.

Sean


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Donutslayer said:


> they have been poo-pooed a bit because you need to be consious to inflate them.


Not neccessarily! There are two options available to you when buying an inflatable PFD.

Manual inflate: you need to pull a ripcord for the vest to inflate
Auto inflate: the vest automatically inflates when immersed in water. (As a side note, they do not inflate if they get wet, only when fully immersed)

I would suggest though as the chances of falling out of a kayak and being immersed in water are quite high, the manual inflate would be the more suitable for our sport, whereas auto inflate would possibly be the better option for motor boats and yachts.

Servicing one of these vests is pretty simple. It involves checking and/or replacing the small CO2 canister which is used to inflate. Normally around $25.

I use manual inflate vests myself, simply bacause they are light and comfortable to wear, paddle and fish in, unlike the bulky and uncomfortable standard foam filled pfd's.

The price of inflatables has also dropped dramatically since compulsory pfd usage was introduced in some states.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm hoping that I never have the need to inflate the PFD. My main concern is to comply with boating regs and to have a comfortable PFD on. If I have to pay $25 - $30 every couple of years to get it tested then so be it ;-)


----------



## Braith (Nov 22, 2009)

Cuda, 
I picked up the Ultra PFD1 for $62 plus $14 freight last night on the old flea bay. If all you really want is compliance and comfort, Ultra make this PFD in a bum bag which is apparently legal but slower to get on if you happen to go in the drink. Anyhow I'm happy with my bargain.
Cheers
Braith


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Cuda said:


> I'm hoping that I never have the need to inflate the PFD. My main concern is to comply with boating regs and to have a comfortable PFD on. If I have to pay $25 - $30 every couple of years to get it tested then so be it ;-)


Hey Sand Shark , you wouldnt need a cannister with yours , Ya bloody old windbag , you could inflate your own and your mates at the same time :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Ahh ya got me there Bazz :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You'll keep ya old fart! :twisted:


----------



## ageboy63 (Jun 15, 2009)

Is it true sharks will not attack a hobie yak....... :? :? :?


----------



## MarkM (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all,
AdrianP I too have a "Stormy" and bought it on the strength of being "made' in Oz, in the Apple Isle.
It was recommended and referred (made in Oz) to as such by the retailer personally. Have had mine more than twelve months.
However, if you inflate or undue the velcro around the neck, onfold and look at the tag, you will see those unpalatble words,"made in china"


----------

